#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Mac Address

## standart

Olá galera!!! Gostaria de saber se alguém sabe onde posso conseguir uma documentaçào ou artigo que ensine de maneira clara como configurar a restrição de acesso usando o Mac Address, uso C.L 8.0, quem souber favor responder este e ficarei extremamente grato  :Big Grin:  


Abraços..

----------


## brunomarcelo

O iptables faz isso...

apenas adicione a opcao "-m mac --mac-source (!) XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX" na sua regra...

(o "!" indica que o mac de origem tem que ser diferente do que está especificado)

----------


## lucianomv

caro amigo brunomarcelo,
valeu pela dica postada para o amigo ai de cima, que tb serviu para mim, mas agora me explica por favor como faço para capturar o mc da placa do cliente?

valeu

----------


## Fernando

Da um arp no servidor que ele lista que IP ta usando qual Mac :]

----------


## meiolouco

Standart,
Só toma cuidado em barrar por MAC address pois esse valor por incrível que pareça pode ser alterado.
Se quiser saber como dá uma lida no manual do ifconfig. 
Lá terá uma forma de vc alterar isso... e então sua regra, (se for de proteção) ficará furada!!!!

[]´s

----------


## smvda

para mudar 'mac é bem fácil .. ifconfig ethx *hw* <novo mac>....

viu que dificuldade !  :Big Grin:

----------


## brunomarcelo

peço desculpas pela demora na resposta, lucianomv.

pra achar o MAC Address: arp -i ethX (ethX = placa de rede do seu servidor, ligada a sua lan)

dica: bloqueie todo o trafego e vá liberando aos poucos, atravéz do par ip/mac... assim mesmo que mudem o mac ainda há controle sobre o tráfego....

Outra dica, se você achar que vale a pena, é integrar a autenticação do samba com a liberãção da navegacao... pode ser feita atravéz dos módulos PAM... pam_smb e pam_iptables.... mas isso já eh assunto pra outro tutorial...

----------


## lpriori

> caro amigo brunomarcelo,
> valeu pela dica postada para o amigo ai de cima, que tb serviu para mim, mas agora me explica por favor como faço para capturar o mc da placa do cliente?
> 
> valeu


de um ping no ip da sua rede interna na qual você quer saber o MAC e depois use o ARP

No linux:
# ping 10.10.10.5
# arp

No Prompt do DOS
# ping 10.10.10.5
# arp -a

----------


## xstefanox

Só queria ressaltar que para o cara mudar o MAC da placa de rede dele, ele precisa estar logado como root no GNU/Linux... Hehehehe.


Abraços!

----------

ow entrar em painel de controle / rede / placa de rede, guia AVANÇADO, selecionar "HW Address" e mudar... em qq windows 9x/me... no NT, 2K, XP e 2K3 tb dá pra fazer isso.. mas vai depende do nivel de acesso que voce tem a maquina (administrador, administradores, usuarios avancados, usuarios de rede, operadores de backup... e por ai vai...)

----------

